# Advice: Reheating Smoked Tri-Tips for serving



## pne123

I am smoking 3 tri-tips for Christmas eve dinner. I have done several and they are wonderful but I want to do them in advance. What is the best way to reheat them? I was thinking of leaving them whole. Slicing them when cold. My mom has one of those buffet serving crock pot that heats food or you can add water to steam. Was think of doing that and adding the water so the meat stays moist. Any better suggestions on reheating the tri-tip?


----------



## scarbelly

If you have a vaccum sealer that would be the best way to go - reheat in boiling water - if not I have done the same thing by double bagging in heavy duty freezer bags and heating in the same boiling water. Good luck


----------



## pne123

I do have a vaccuum sealer.  good idea.


----------



## pne123

If i put about 2lbs in each bag...about how long would i need to boil it? once hot then i will put the meat in the serving dish.


----------



## richoso1

Great advise, although it won't work for leftovers.. there won't be any leftover Tri Tips.


----------



## scarbelly

I try not to actually boil - I bring the water to a nice simmer then take it off the heat and let the bag sit in the water - I feel the bag after a few minutes to guage the temperature inside . The meat will heat much better if it is sliced and stored with some of the aujus which will keep it moist.


----------

